
Firefox's Plan to Kick the Login's Butt - alexandros
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/firefoxs_plan_to_kick_the_logins_butt.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
bugs
Does anyone else get annoyed when an article's content is primarily from
another article and that article doesn't even get a link?

Or in this case is embedded in one word in a paragraph.

------
sosuke
So long as they release code to be able to implement this on your own projects
and not just the big names it might catch on to have browsers do more login
management like the post talked about.

------
nzmsv
It would be nice to have an integrated OpenID interface. The way it is now,
OpenID is just too complicated for the average user.

~~~
Splines
Agreed. I've logged into sites using OpenID, and while I can step through the
process, I don't quite understand what's going on behind the scenes, except
that it let's me log in to a site in a very obtuse fashion.

------
mildweed
Google Apps for Domains

\+ myopenid.com

\+ Weave / (this)

\+ Boku / Zong

== Awesome total user experience.

------
wendroid
All it really needed was an http auth logout button years ago. Http auth has
built in MD5 hashing too so sniffing is harder (though some auto salting would
help).

~~~
nzmsv
Well, the established fashion is a login form right in the page. I think there
are many users who are confused by the standard HTTP auth box (those dialogs
being ugly doesn't help, and the Firefox one is the worst-looking of the
bunch).

~~~
moe
It wouldn't be hard to extend HTML in order to support HTTP-auth (digest auth)
via normal forms. The logout-button feature would be a natural addition as
well. Think along the lines of a javascript call or a magic form-target.

This is just one of the many failures of the W3C.

Authentication is at the core of every webapp, browsers already support a
strong mechanism - but with interface issues so severe that everybody prefers
to invent their own.

The fix outlined above could be specified in a week and implemented in
another. In W3C terms that translates to: 1-2 decades.

